# Comparing Music Prototyping software



## HiEnergy

In this series of screencast I'm going to have different programs create similar-ish music.

In the first two installments, a few bars of chamber music for violin and cello with a simple piano accompaniment are created by Hexachords Orb Composer and Cognitone Synfire.
Tempo, meter, key, chord progression and piano accompaniment pattern are the same in both cases.

The videos are here:


Orb Composer


Synfire

Enjoy!


----------



## SergeD

Very interesting subject. Does it include Sundog Studio ?


----------



## HiEnergy

SergeD said:


> Does it include Sundog Studio ?


Sundog Studio is planned as a subject in a later installment.
Most probably I'll pit Sundog Song Studio vs. Synfire for composing the ingredients of either a Deep House or Psychedelic Trance track. Not fully sure about the genre, though.


----------



## stonzthro

Welp, I guess were safe for a few more years...


----------

